# Conformation Bitch



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

If you haven't checked her out on K9Data heres the link. http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=165

it's intersesting to look at her offspring, it seems as though she bore a lot of very nice dogs. She died in 1989.


----------



## creekretrievers (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I was hoping someone knew the dog personally and what she died from. She wasn't very old being 9 years old. I did see her on k9data and she was bred to show, field, and obedience sires.


----------

